# Krebsschere Taucht nicht auf !!!



## steffen55 (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 
ich habe folgende Frage:
Ich habe so im Mai meinen Teich bepflanzt. Einige Pflanzen wachsen ganz gut, einige tun sich recht schwer. Besonders die Unterwasserpflanzen. Kommen aber auch langsam in Gang. Nur die Krebschere gibt mir Rätsel auf . Sie bleib am Boden und wächst ganz lagsam. Sollte Sie nicht im Sommer auftauchen und im Winter auf den Grund sinken. Woran kann das liegen?
Bilder von meinen Pflanzen sind in meinem Album .


----------



## wmt (12. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Krebsschere Taucht nicht auf !!!*

Solange sie intakt ist, brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Bei mir (mittlerweile wohl über vierzig Pflanzen) tauchen im Jahr nur etwa fünf Pflanzen auf. sie sind immer mit langen Wurzeln am Grund verankert und wenn Sie genug Licht erhalten, das Wasser alsp klar ist, gedeihen sie prächtig unter Wasser und vermehren sich über Tochterpflanzen. 

In meinem alten Teich, aus dem ich einige Exemplar übernommen habe, war es übrigens anders, da ist etwa die Hälfte im Sommer aufgestiegen.  Wenn sie aufsteigen, treiben sie kleine weiße Blüten.


----------



## Nymphaion (12. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Krebsschere Taucht nicht auf !!!*

Hallo,

Krebsschere sind alles miteinander Zicken, die machen was sie wollen, und wenn Du irgendwas von ihnen erwartest, dann machen sie das Gegenteil.


----------



## Steph (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Krebsschere Taucht nicht auf !!!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hänge mich mal hier an die Frage dran, wenns recht ist 

Da ich einige Probleme mit zu weichem Wasser habe (also zu niedrige Kalkwerte), habe ich mir letztes Jahr 2 Krebsscheren besorgt. Jetzt, nach gut einem Jahr, sind es so an die 25 Pflanzen geworden!

1) Ist das normal, dass die sich so gut vermehren? Der Teich hat den ganzen Tag Sonne, und die Kalkwerte sind auch schon besser geworden (Stichwort: Muschelgrit, danke ans Forum!).

2) Nach oben kommen die Pflanzen allerdings nicht, ist auch das normal?

3) Sollte ich mal einige Pflanzen rausnehmen, um einen Überbewuchs vorzubeugen?

Danke für Eure Tips,
Stephan


----------



## karsten. (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Krebsschere Taucht nicht auf !!!*

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/2/]Moin [/URL]


----------



## Steph (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Krebsschere Taucht nicht auf !!!*

Hey, danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Aber mal eine Nachfrage: Sollte ich was von den Pflanzen abschneiden und rausnehmen? Wie gesagt, innerhalb von gut einem Jahr sind aus 2 Pflanzen 25 geworden...


----------



## Eugen (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Krebsschere Taucht nicht auf !!!*

Hi Stephan

ich persönlich würde sie erst mal drin lassen.
Wenn sie dir zuviel sind, biete sie doch hier an.
Krebsscheren werden immer gesucht.


----------



## Steph (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Krebsschere Taucht nicht auf !!!*



Eugen schrieb:


> Hi Stephan
> 
> ich persönlich würde sie erst mal drin lassen.
> Wenn sie dir zuviel sind, biete sie doch hier an.
> Krebsscheren werden immer gesucht.



Ok, so werde ich es machen 

Aber Du hast recht, ich habe letztes Jahr auch länger gesucht, bis ich endlich mal 2 Pflanzen gefunden hatte...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Krebsschere Taucht nicht auf !!!*

Hi Steffen,

Krebsscheren sind Unterwasserpflanzen, sie kommen nur zur Blütenbildung an die Oberfläche (die Blüten sollen ja von Luftinsekten bestäubt werden). Wenn sie noch zu klein oder zu schwach zum blühen sind bleiben sie da wo sie zu Hause sind, unterhalb des Wasserspiegels. Ist also ein ganz normaler Vorgang

MfG Frank


----------

